# In-joke



## Perseas

Πώς θα λέγαμε στα ελληνικά το in-joke;

_An in-joke, also known as an inside joke or in joke, is a joke whose humour is clear only to people who are in a particular social group, occupation, or other community of common understanding. It is an esoteric joke which is humorous only to those who know the situation behind it._ (Πηγή:Wikipedia)

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## cougr

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και εδώ


----------



## Perseas

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις που διάβασα στα δύο λινκ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Acestor

Και "παρεΐστικο αστείο". Όχι όμως το "εσωτερικό αστείο" που είδα κάπου.


----------



## cougr

Acestor said:


> [...] Όχι όμως το "εσωτερικό αστείο" που είδα κάπου.



Και όμως, συνηθίζεται αρκετά.


----------



## Acestor

Ας διευκρινίσω λοιπόν ότι στην παρέα μου θεωρούμε ότι πρόκειται για κακό αγγλισμό. Παρεΐστική άποψη.


----------



## joeydim

I don't know if this helps but in Greece "when a joke is formed between two or more people that no one other than those few people will ever  understand until you explain it to them. And even when you do explain it  to them, they may get the joke but may not find it even remotely  amusing"  here's what we usually answer when someone who wouldn't understand the joke asks "what's so funny? Why are you laughing?" -Τίποτα. Κάτι δικά μας!


----------

